# Science Fiction



## JonSR77 (Apr 27, 2022)

place to post favorite Sci-Fi movies, books, TV shows, etc. etc. etc. etc....

++++++++++++++++

75 Famous People Who Guest Starred On STAR TREK

Includes Iggy Pop, Mick Fleetwood, Jason Alexander, Christopher Lloyd and many more....


http://www.warpedfactor.com/2014/11/25-famous-people-who-guest-starred-on.html


----------



## officerripley (Apr 27, 2022)

We've started watching _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ series on the Showtime channel; never saw the orig. movie but are really liking this one so far.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> We've started watching _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ series on the Showtime channel; never saw the orig. movie but are really liking this one so far.
> 
> View attachment 218966



Oh, I totally agree.  I thought the first episode was very good.  Pleasantly surprised.  Not finding much good that is new.  I told me wife about it, she loves sci-fi.  She's been on some huge work project and no free time....so I gave in and watched it without her...


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> We've started watching _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ series on the Showtime channel; never saw the orig. movie but are really liking this one so far.
> 
> View attachment 218966


Hmmm...now I'll have to see if I can get a Showtime freebie so I can watch this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

My favorite SciFi movie. I have it on DVD and watched it at least 4 or 5 times over the years. Jeff Goldblum in this....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

I didn't even want to go see this movie at first and wound up seeing it in the theater twice, something I'd never done with another movie. Then I bought the DVD. So it's running a close second to Independence Day.


----------



## JonSR77 (Apr 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My favorite SciFi movie. I have it on DVD and watched it at least 4 or 5 times over the years. Jeff Goldblum in this....



Oh, absolutely!  At this point I have watched that movie between 10 and 15 times.  Just too much fun.  And Will Smith was great in it...
Remember Randy Quaid!?!  He was hysterical!


----------



## officerripley (Apr 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> My favorite SciFi movie. I have it on DVD and watched it at least 4 or 5 times over the years. Jeff Goldblum in this....


I know, right? Mmmmm, that Jeff:



Okay, I'm back; I hope you can catch the new MWFTE, Diva; it's really good.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

JonSR77 said:


> Oh, absolutely!  At this point I have watched that movie between 10 and 15 times.  Just too much fun.  And Will Smith was great in it...
> Remember Randy Quaid!?!  He was hysterical!


Wow...10 to 15 5 times! You got me beat. Yeah...I loved Randy Quaid in that, especially when he was finally vindicated. I really loved how Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum played off each other. My favorite scene is when they landed from the fight with the aliens and were walking to meet their loved ones and the president, especially Jeff Goldblum's walk...OMG!  

Did you see the second one...Independence Day Resurgence? I saw it in the theater and was disappointed. I was thinking that maybe if I see it again, I'll like it better.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 27, 2022)

officerripley said:


> I know, right? Mmmmm, that Jeff:
> 
> View attachment 218972
> 
> Okay, I'm back; I hope you can catch the new MWFTE, Diva; it's really good.


Did love him with the long curly hair!  How many episodes of MWFTE and how many have shown so far. It would be best for me to wait til all the episodes have aired before trying to get a free trial.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 27, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Did love him with the long curly hair!  How many episodes of MWFTE and how many have shown so far. It would be best for me to wait til all the episodes have aired before trying to get a free trial.


There's only been 1 episode so far; looks like Ep. 2 will be on next Tues. Showtime has a special right now (in some areas anyway) to get it for four months for $3.99/month.  You're right, though; probably best to wait 'till all episodes have been aired.


----------



## MountainRa (Apr 27, 2022)

Currently reading ‘The City We Became’ by N.K. Jemisin. This author won three consecutive Hugo Awards for Best Novel,  along with other awards. This book falls more under Fantasy.

 I had difficulty getting into it and almost put it aside.  But I have stuck with it and can say I’m glad  I did. However, it will not be everyone’s cup of tea.

if you like Fantasy genre and have ever lived in the New York area you might enjoy it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

officerripley said:


> There's only been 1 episode so far; looks like Ep. 2 will be on next Tues. Showtime has a special right now (in some areas anyway) to get it for four months for $3.99/month.  You're right, though; probably best to wait 'till all episodes have been aired.


Showtime via Roku is currently offering a 30 day free trial. I've always liked the lead actor Chiwetel Ejofor. Boy this show has been all over since it's inception...started at Hulu, then Paramount+ now Showtime but Paramount+ International. WTH?! Looks like there's only 5 episodes (at least so far). Even if Showtime cuts their free trial down to one week, I could watch all in a week's time. i'll just wait.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_Who_Fell_to_Earth_(TV_series)#Episodes


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

Speaking of The Man Who Fell To Earth, I started watching People of Earth on a whim and really got into it, since I like quirky comedies. Now it's on Hulu, Amazon Prime, Vudu and other venues.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 28, 2022)

I also watched The Orville on a whim and really liked it. I'm waiting for S3 which is slated to air on June 2nd. Hulu took over production from Fox. I had never even heard of Seth McFarlane until this show. He's had his hands in some very successful shows, like Family Guy, American Dad and the movies Ted and Ted2.


----------



## Fyrefox (Apr 29, 2022)

I really like the _A Quiet Place _movies, although I liked the original better than 2.  The notion of vicious, predatory aliens that hunt by sound arriving unexpectedly and driving humanity to a hidden, secretive existence generates edge of the seat tension.  These are chilling Sci-Fi/ Horror movies…


----------



## officerripley (Apr 29, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> I really like the _A Quiet Place _movies, although I liked the original better than 2.  The notion of vicious, predatory aliens that hunt by sound arriving unexpectedly and driving humanity to a hidden, secretive existence generates edge of the seat tension.  These are chilling Sci-Fi/ Horror movies…
> 
> View attachment 219182


Wow, ending of QP1 was sooo good!


----------



## Nathan (Apr 29, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I also watched The Orville on a whim and really liked it. I'm waiting for S3 which is slated to air on June 2nd. Hulu took over production from Fox. I had never even heard of Seth McFarlane until this show. He's had his hands in some very successful shows, like Family Guy, American Dad and the movies Ted and Ted2.


The Orville, used to watch that, enjoyed it but for whatever reason lost track of the show.    Another show in the genre- Star Trek Discovery.  I watched first 2 seasons on CBS All Access.  I would bing the episodes then cancel All Access until the next season.  I got some catching up to do, it's been a couple years.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Apr 29, 2022)

I also tuned into The Man Who Fell To Earth and like it so far.

@JonSR77 - Looking for something new? Check out Resident Alien. It's a Sci-Fi/Comedy series, on the SyFy Channel, starring Alan Tudyk. I've really enjoyed it, it's a gas!

Resident Alien Season 1 Trailer






They just wrapped up showing the first half of Season 2. I read that the rest of season 2 will resume this summer, though no specific date has been announced yet. You can catch up and watch Season 1 and the first half of Season 2 on fuboTV, Peacock, or steam for free on NBC. You can also stream by renting or purchasing on Amazon Instant Video, Vudu, iTunes, and Google Play.

Ruby


----------



## Bella (Apr 29, 2022)

... and Shining Vale, on Starz, another Sci-Fi comedy ... a very dark comedy, just wrapped up Season 1.






Ruby


----------



## feywon (Apr 30, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Speaking of The Man Who Fell To Earth, I started watching People of Earth on a whim and really got into it, since I like quirky comedies. Now it's on Hulu, Amazon Prime, Vudu and other venues.



I am hoping for another season of it.


----------



## feywon (Apr 30, 2022)

We could be here all day. Started early reading it and with classics, Jules Verne and H G Wells, Azimov, Clarke, on to Clifford D. Simak, Robert  Heinlein, Ursula Le Guin, Kate Wilhelm.

 When in my teens there was a woman, Judith Merrill who edited a an anthology of Short Science Fiction stories from around the world for some 8 years. Introduced me to the style/skills of people i hadn't heard of before. And can't forget Harlan Ellison as both writer and editor (Dangerous Visions anthologies).

Of course i watched Twilight Zone and Outer limits faithfully, later the X-Files. Huge fan of Star Trek 'Universe', they've done it so well while minding continuity and honoring their beginnings.

I've talked elsewhere on SF about having watched a lot of old 'B' movies that were SciFi. One of my favorites was 'The Day the Earth Stood Still'.  Unlike a lot of people i liked the remake too, thought they did a good job of updating for today's world. Actually bought boxed set DVD with both versions and special features.  

I enjoy both serious and comic SciFi. The comic ones often sneak in even more thought provoking questions than the serious ones, which are often too focused on a single scenario, concept.  The Men In Black franchise actually threw in same microcosm/macrocosm concept  that was in book/movie Contact, by Carl Sagan.

SciFi allows people to consider sociopolitical questions in disguise-in ways that bypass people's defensiveness about their biases even tho with some the point too obvious from the start.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Apr 30, 2022)

@feywon  A quote from one of my favorite sci-fi movies "Dune". It is applicable to our current geopolitical struggles.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 2, 2022)

I don't know how I didn't make this one of my first posts because it's one of my favorites that I've also watched more than once. I loved everything about this movie. The soundtrack was perfectly coordinated to fit the action. I paid more than I ever did for the CD because I had to have the soundtrack. I loved that Brucie starred in it and of course the futuristic stuff was really cool.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 2, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Wow...10 to 15 5 times! You got me beat. Yeah...I loved Randy Quaid in that, especially when he was finally vindicated. I really loved how Will Smith and Jeff Goldblum played off each other. My favorite scene is when they landed from the fight with the aliens and were walking to meet their loved ones and the president, especially Jeff Goldblum's walk...OMG!
> 
> Did you see the second one...Independence Day Resurgence? I saw it in the theater and was disappointed. I was thinking that maybe if I see it again, I'll like it better.



Yes, I saw the second one.  Agree, no where nearly as good as the first.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 5, 2022)

Star Wars Super Fan Adam Scott Literally Trembles Meeting Idol Mark Hamill


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7kT1JDdoJQ


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 5, 2022)

officerripley said:


> We've started watching _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ series on the Showtime channel; never saw the orig. movie but are really liking this one so far.
> 
> View attachment 218966


Officer...it has the potential to be really good. How he got to where he is (professionally) from his first experiences as an alien intrigued me. The lead actor is such a pleasure to watch. But I hate that they use the F word every other sentence...several times per sentence!! The lead actress even used the MF word! Those things are a major turn off for me. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the first two episodes were on Paramount+. They were streaming it "for a limited time". My son watched most of the 2 episodes with me after he got home from work. He even said the woman was a "potty mouth" but it held his interest too. I'm going to try to get through episode 3...perhaps I'll mute it and just do closed captions.  If doing it that way isn't a hassle, I'll probably continue to watch.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 11, 2022)

Star Trek - Brent Spiner Impersonates Patrick Stewart..

Tells story of TNG cast "breaking" Patrick Stewart Down...


----------



## Lavinia (May 11, 2022)

Fyrefox said:


> I really like the _A Quiet Place _movies, although I liked the original better than 2.  The notion of vicious, predatory aliens that hunt by sound arriving unexpectedly and driving humanity to a hidden, secretive existence generates edge of the seat tension.  These are chilling Sci-Fi/ Horror movies…
> 
> View attachment 219182


This sounds like my sort of tale....I must look out for it. I much prefer realistic stories, something which is actually possible.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 11, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> This sounds like my sort of tale....I must look out for it. I much prefer realistic stories, something which is actually possible.



you might like these videos...

Sci-Fi Science with Physicist Michio Kaku...

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLspJ7MchSatfd3xwTME-U5koY0UIVAst7


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> The Orville, used to watch that, enjoyed it but for whatever reason lost track of the show.    Another show in the genre- Star Trek Discovery.  I watched first 2 seasons on CBS All Access.  I would bing the episodes then cancel All Access until the next season.  I got some catching up to do, it's been a couple years.


It got to a point where I refused to subscribe to CBS All Access and said I never would again. But guess what? Now that they've morphed to Paramount+, I'm a subscriber. P+ has more of a variety of programming from other than CBS's network. I mainly subscribed because of the shows Evil and Equalizer. Then I found out I like Ghosts. P+ is clever because they've spread out the Equalizer episodes otherwise I'd have paused it for about 6 months. An online friend is into ST Discovery and so is my Honorary Son.  I started watching it but never got through the first episode. I intend to return to it though. My ADD brain keeps craving new and different things to watch and I got sidetracked by things that held my interest better. In the meantime, I've found other shows on P+ that I'm interested in: Star Trek: Strange New Worlds and the Aerial America series. I may wind up not pausing my subscription at all.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2022)

I am almost done watching the mini series The War Of The Worlds on Peacock. An interesting adaptation. It's set in the very early 1900s in London. I also highly recommend the movie Extinction on Netflix. @Nathan @feywon @officerripley


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2022)

feywon said:


> I am hoping for another season of it.


Sorry Feywon, the show was cancelled. From Wikipedia: _"However, on June 9, 2018, TBS reversed the renewal and canceled the series with season 3 already written.["_


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 13, 2022)

This thread has totally killed my motivation to continue this morning's yard work!  You covered some of my favorite oldies and enticed me with new things to watch.  Thanks!


----------



## JonSR77 (May 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I don't know how I didn't make this one of my first posts because it's one of my favorites that I've also watched more than once. I loved everything about this movie. The soundtrack was perfectly coordinated to fit the action. I paid more than I ever did for the CD because I had to have the soundtrack. I loved that Brucie starred in it and of course the futuristic stuff was really cool.



Milla Jovovich is from Kyiv, Ukraine!!!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milla_Jovovich


----------



## Nathan (May 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I've found other shows on P+ that I'm interested in:* Star Trek: Strange New Worlds* and the Aerial America series. I may wind up not pausing my subscription at all.


Thanks @OneEyedDiva , you got my attention.


----------



## Nathan (May 13, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I am almost done watching the mini series The War Of The Worlds on Peacock. An interesting adaptation. It's set in the very early 1900s in London. I also highly recommend the movie Extinction on Netflix. @Nathan @feywon @officerripley


 I've got that bookmarked on Netflix.   Speaking of period pieces on Netflix, Seven Years in Tibet looks interesting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 13, 2022)

Nathan said:


> I've got that bookmarked on Netflix.   Speaking of period pieces on Netflix, Seven Years in Tibet looks interesting.


You're welcome, of course. I'll have to check out "Seven Years....". I'll be interested to know what you think about Extinction. Those I know who watched it really liked it and I liked it way more than I expected to.


----------



## officerripley (May 16, 2022)

_Predator _Prequel _Prey _Drops a Surprise First Trailer: 




Be sure to click on "Show More" above the comments section; this movie looks very interesting!
​


----------



## officerripley (May 16, 2022)

officerripley said:


> _Predator _Prequel _Prey _Drops a Surprise First Trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, sh*t; I just now noticed that this is going to be only shown on Hulu...I don't have Hulu...yet, bwahahaha.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Well, sh*t; I just now noticed that this is going to be only shown on Hulu...I don't have Hulu...yet, bwahahaha.


If you haven't had Hulu for more than a year or never had Hulu, you can sign up to get your first month free. I believe you are not obligated to continue the subscription and can cancel at any time. https://signup.hulu.com/plans
 Speaking of which, I just started watching a cute half hour show, really geared to children and family called Endlings. It's a Hulu original. Sometimes I just need fun, uncomplicated T.V. to take me away from reality.  I'll be checking out that Predator prequel.


----------



## Mizmo (May 16, 2022)

I am not a big fan of the current science fiction stuff but do remember a wonderful  old series called The Martian Chronicles based on the book with Rock Hudson... wish it would play again 
preview


----------



## officerripley (May 16, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Well, sh*t; I just now noticed that this is going to be only shown on Hulu...I don't have Hulu...yet, bwahahaha.


Here's another article about _Prey_: https://gizmodo.com/prey-trailer-pr...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2022-05-16


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

Soylent Green​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 16, 2022)

Another one I can't believe I'm just posting. I loved this series so much I watched it in it's entirety at least twice. My nephew put the entire series on DVD for me I raved about it so much.  I am watching the first episode again today and may continue from time to time.  I loved Henry (Joe Morton), aJack of all trades genius and Sheriff Jack Carter (Colin Ferguson), a man of "normal" intelligence who comes to Eureka, a town full of geniuses and somehow always winds up being the hero.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 16, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> This thread has totally killed my motivation to continue this morning's yard work!  You covered some of my favorite oldies and enticed me with new things to watch.  Thanks!



Yes! Come over to the dark side!


----------



## Geezer Garage (May 16, 2022)

Heinlein was always one of my favorites, particularly Lazarus Long.  




feywon said:


> We could be here all day. Started early reading it and with classics, Jules Verne and H G Wells, Azimov, Clarke, on to Clifford D. Simak, Robert Heinlein, Ursula Le Guin, Kate Wilhelm.


----------



## JonSR77 (May 16, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another one I can't believe I'm just posting. I loved this series so much I watched it in it's entirety at least twice. My nephew put the entire series on DVD for me I raved about it so much.  I am watching the first episode again today and may continue from time to time.  I loved Henry (Joe Morton), aJack of all trades genius and Sheriff Jack Carter (Colin Ferguson), a man of "normal" intelligence who comes to Eureka, a town full of geniuses and somehow always winds up being the hero.


My wife loved Eureka, used to watch it a lot.

Not that I didn't like it, just was doing other things at the time and never got around to it...


----------



## officerripley (May 17, 2022)

I want to see this!:


----------



## feywon (May 17, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another one I can't believe I'm just posting. I loved this series so much I watched it in it's entirety at least twice. My nephew put the entire series on DVD for me I raved about it so much.  I am watching the first episode again today and may continue from time to time.  I loved Henry (Joe Morton), aJack of all trades genius and Sheriff Jack Carter (Colin Ferguson), a man of "normal" intelligence who comes to Eureka, a town full of geniuses and somehow always winds up being the hero.


DD and really enjoyed Eureka, too. We felt Carter was.crucial to the story because often precisely because his thought processes were not as complex most of the residents he was a kind of catylist. He had enough intelligence to ask simple direct  question that cut thru over thinking by the geniuses. 

Answering his questions often led them to solutions. The simplicity of his questions reminded them of the Occams razor principle: when there are multiple possible causes (or solutions) the simplest is often the best. "


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 18, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Another one I can't believe I'm just posting. I loved this series so much I watched it in it's entirety at least twice. My nephew put the entire series on DVD for me I raved about it so much.  I am watching the first episode again today and may continue from time to time.  I loved Henry (Joe Morton), aJack of all trades genius and Sheriff Jack Carter (Colin Ferguson), a man of "normal" intelligence who comes to Eureka, a town full of geniuses and somehow always winds up being the hero.


Ditto that!  Eureka was the first series I put on my favorite list.  The pilot didn't seem to jive with the early episodes as far as the father-daughter/prisoner relationship to me.  But, I got over it and really got sucked into the series.  I really like shows that can smoothly incorporate humor, sci-fi, and drama.  Also, I adore the physical humor of Colin Ferguson.  His body antics are amazing!  I just saw Joe Morton in Grace and Frankie (I was half-asleep and it took a moment to figure out how I "knew" him, haha.)  There is something mesmerizing about him.


----------



## officerripley (May 19, 2022)

Just finished watching Level 16 (2019; on Netflix--not a Netflix orig. though); wow was it good, the acting was just phenomenal.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> Ditto that!  Eureka was the first series I put on my favorite list.  The pilot didn't seem to jive with the early episodes as far as the father-daughter/prisoner relationship to me.  But, I got over it and really got sucked into the series.  I really like shows that can smoothly incorporate humor, sci-fi, and drama.  Also, I adore the physical humor of Colin Ferguson.  His body antics are amazing!  I just saw Joe Morton in Grace and Frankie (I was half-asleep and it took a moment to figure out how I "knew" him, haha.)  There is something mesmerizing about him.


Yes, loved Colin's physical humor too. My son and I first saw Joe Morton in a show called Watch Your Mouth about an inspiring teacher which started in 1978. I since saw him in movies and T.V. shows. None were as notable as his portrayal of Papa Pope in Scandal. He played a powerful adversary, even to his daughter. He deservedly won an Emmy, probably sealed by one particular scene in which he acted his a*s off.  I love his smile; yep mesmerizing is a good description. Here's Joe's Wiki page listing all of his acting creds: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joe_Morton

@officerripley  Level 16 escaped me. I'll have to check it out. Thank you.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 20, 2022)

This is another show that absolutely captivated me. Absolutely delightful. I didn't even want to watch it but my son was over and said Ma..lets watch (the premiere episode of) Sleepy Hollow. Within the first 30 minutes, I was hooked! I don't entertain but I hosted an intimate 2nd season premiere party for my son, my grandson, two of his friends, my husband and I.  That was so fun.  The Abbie & Ichie (Ichabod) chemistry was undeniable from the first scene they played together. And it's funny...off camera, Tom Mison (Ichie) often gushed about working with Nicole Beharie (Abbie), so clearly they got along well in real life.  There are many YouTube videos dedicated to their obvious but subdued on screen romance.  The S1 trailer:


----------



## OneEyedDiva (May 22, 2022)

I can't believe the last episode aired more than 3 years ago! I'm so ready for the new season which looks like it will be more explosive, to say the least. According to two promos I saw, looks like it will be airing on Hulu and Disney+ starting June 2nd.


----------



## oldpop (May 22, 2022)

I read a volume of books back in the 80's called "The Book Of The New Sun"  It is a four volume, science fantasy novel written by Gene Wolfe. When I finished the books I was at a loss for words. It pulled me in and held me from start to finish. If you like speculative fiction it is a must read.

The four novels in the set in order are:
1. The Shadow of the Torturer
2. The Claw of the Conciliator
3. The Sword of the Lictor
4. The Citadel of the Autarch


----------



## officerripley (May 24, 2022)

I wanna see this for sure: "In _Rubikon_, Astronauts are Suddenly Tasked with the Fate of the World." To read the rest of the article and see a trailer:  https://gizmodo.com/rubikon-trailer...tter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=2022-05-24


----------



## officerripley (May 26, 2022)

I subscribe to a science fiction newsletter called tor.com; very interesting articles and a free short story in most issues. Through one of those short stories, I discovered a great horror author, Stephen Graham Jones.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2022)

Nathan said:


> The Orville, used to watch that, enjoyed it but for whatever reason lost track of the show.    Another show in the genre- Star Trek Discovery.  I watched first 2 seasons on CBS All Access.  I would bing the episodes then cancel All Access until the next season.  I got some catching up to do, it's been a couple years.


This season of The Orville:  New Horizons (it's new name) contains much more dramatic, thought provoking content. Seth McFarlane really went all out with the special effects budget as well. I'm enjoying this season. I hope you get a chance to get back to it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 25, 2022)

Last night I started binge watching Resident Alien which is a quirky comedy and a bit irreverent but it is heartwarming at t the same time. It's on Peacock+ and after tomorrow when my one month of Premium ends, I don't think I'll be able to continue watching but will try to at least finish season 1. I'm sure I'll wind up upgrading again when they add a movie that I really want to see but didn't go to the movies to see. I'll get back to Resident Alien then. It can be no worse than waiting a couple of years for shows to return. @officerripley @Nathan @feywon


----------



## senior chef (Jul 25, 2022)

I'm a big fan of Star Trek: The Next Generation.
My favorite episodes are:
1. Who watches the watchers ?
2. Tin Man
3. First Contact
4. The Hunted.
5. Justice
I don't care as much for episodes that center around complicated technology.

Of the original Star Trek movie series, my favorite is "The Wrath of Kahn".


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 26, 2022)

Mr. Ed said:


> View attachment 219189View attachment 219190View attachment 219191View attachment 219193


Metropolis is an amazing movie for its vintage.


----------



## feywon (Aug 8, 2022)

Last night saw this video.  Thought other SciFi fans might like.   I like Mr. Oswalt's critiquing style. He's very specific and even has some good things to say about his 'Bottom 5'. I've seen all of these but 'Deep Blue Sea' and pretty much agree with him.  But my bottom 5 would likely have a lot of the old B ticket B & W movies  i saw in my teen years.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 17, 2022)

officerripley said:


> We've started watching _The Man Who Fell to Earth_ series on the Showtime channel; never saw the orig. movie but are really liking this one so far.
> 
> View attachment 218966


I got my free 30 day subscription to Showtime so I can finish watching the series. Trivia...I read he's also being considered for the role of James Bond along with Rege'-Jean Page and Idris Elba backed out.

My son wanted to see Prey so I watched that with him last weekend. I was sleepy so dozed off and on until it was about half over. It was decent. I recognized the lead actress from the series Roswell: New Mexico. Did you see it and did you like it?


----------



## kburra (Aug 18, 2022)

There have been some pretty lousy follow-ups to the original Predator Movie, although Prey is not up to that standard, it`s not too bad.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 18, 2022)

Let's do the Time Warp again.  




Rocky Horror is my favorite science fiction show.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 18, 2022)

I enjoyed The Expanse book series but wasn't so sure how it would translate to a TV show. I was hooked after watching the first episode. It is on Amazon Prime.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 18, 2022)

It's hard to think about classic science fiction since Marvel Studios set a new standard and dominated the box office for the last 10 years, but Stan Lee is dead and Marvel sold out to Disney, so the recent attempts have been disappointing to me, although there is still an inertia that manages to keep the box office busy, even though the stories are more Disney than Marvel.  Oddly both companies are/were top shelf at story telling, but what seems to me to be happening is that Disney can't do Marvel, and I doubt Marvel could do Disney very well.  Maybe the Marvel Magic just naturally ran its course and ran out of creativity.  But we seem to be back to the old normal with special effects more important than story telling, and catering to a smaller cross section of movie goers, maybe a much younger crowd.

But back on track.  Remember the original Star Gate movie?  Must have been 20 years ago now, and it did reach out to many sci fi fans.  I thought it was just too unrealistic, and I was kind of bored with what happened when they got to where they were going.  I was so uninterested that when the TV series came out and began it's remarkable 10 year run, that I didn't so much as surf by the show for just a second or two.  It wasn't until after the series, actually, I think the third spin off was still current, when I discovered what a fantastic job the writers and staff did with the original premise.

The first couple years are not that important, and it takes time for the writers and staff to find their stride, but when they do, it just keeps getting better for the next 7 years, followed by the next spin off, Stargate Atlantis, which is maybe better than the original.  The third spin off flopped in my opinion.  I couldn't bother watching it after a couple of episodes, and hardly anyone even mentions it.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 19, 2022)

JustDave said:


> It's hard to think about classic science fiction since Marvel Studios set a new standard and dominated the box office for the last 10 years, but Stan Lee is dead and Marvel sold out to Disney, so the recent attempts have been disappointing to me, although there is still an inertia that manages to keep the box office busy, even though the stories are more Disney than Marvel.  Oddly both companies are/were top shelf at story telling, but what seems to me to be happening is that Disney can't do Marvel, and I doubt Marvel could do Disney very well.  Maybe the Marvel Magic just naturally ran its course and ran out of creativity.  But we seem to be back to the old normal with special effects more important than story telling, and catering to a smaller cross section of movie goers, maybe a much younger crowd.
> 
> But back on track.  Remember the original Star Gate movie?  Must have been 20 years ago now, and it did reach out to many sci fi fans.  I thought it was just too unrealistic, and I was kind of bored with what happened when they got to where they were going.  I was so uninterested that when the TV series came out and began it's remarkable 10 year run, that I didn't so much as surf by the show for just a second or two.  It wasn't until after the series, actually, I think the third spin off was still current, when I discovered what a fantastic job the writers and staff did with the original premise.
> 
> The first couple years are not that important, and it takes time for the writers and staff to find their stride, but when they do, it just keeps getting better for the next 7 years, followed by the next spin off, Stargate Atlantis, which is maybe better than the original.  The third spin off flopped in my opinion.  I couldn't bother watching it after a couple of episodes, and hardly anyone even mentions it.


I remember seeing part of a Stargate episode when my husband and I were on vacation decades ago and thinking it was terrible. Fast forward to the pandemic and I started watching Stargate Atlantis which I really liked. At first I watched mainly to see Jason Mamoa but he wasn't in the first season, which by then I was hooked. After finishing Atlantis I watched Stargate Universe, which I also liked. But maybe others also viewed it as not good enough, thus it had only two seasons. Then I started watching Stargate SG-1.  After a few episodes, I stopped. One reason is I hated those wormy things that were often featured (in Teal'c and sometimes outside of him). I also realized that for some unknown reason, I don't like Richard Dean Anderson. And thirdly, it just didn't hold my interest (character or story wise) like the other two series did. At some point, I might even watch Stargate Atlantis again.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 19, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I started watching Stargate SG-1.  After a few episodes, I stopped. One reason is I hated those wormy things that were often featured (in Teal'c and sometimes outside of him). I also realized that for some unknown reason, I don't like Richard Dean Anderson. And thirdly, it just didn't hold my interest (character or story wise) like the other two series did. At some point, I might even watch Stargate Atlantis again.


I own the series, and as I said it takes a couple of seasons to hit its stride.  When I rewatch it, I usually skip the first season, and then part of season two.  The stories seem like cheap writing following long exhausted formulas.  Even after they are fully up and running, there are a couple of episodes I refuse to watch, because they are cheap ripoffs of stolen themes from other sources.  By season five, its on its way to being a 10 season phenomenon, and Anderson is replaced in the last two seasons.  The Goauld are gone, and the next battle for the universe faces an entirely different threat, which in my opinion could have been what the whole series was about.  Maybe not 10 seasons, though.  I never thought Anderson was particularly strong in the role, and I've heard other people that totally agree with you about him, although he never bothered me to a great extent.  I don't want to be pushy here, but I would encourage you to skip it all and start watching seasons 9 and 10.  Then you may want to go back to the early seasons just to critically watch the show evolve... or not.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

A bit dated, but still the best science fiction song I know.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 19, 2022)

I never considered Rocky Horror to be science fiction.  Fantasy, maybe, but mostly it's a comedy.  I was never in a big city when it emerged as one of the most important cult classics of it's time, where there would be one movie theater showing it at midnight once each week, and all the movie goers would show up in costumes and required accessories to shout scripted responses to some of the cheap scenes.  I would have liked to have done that.  It sounded like a joyful "happening", but society seems too jaded today to allow for large crowds to gather together in such silly harmony.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 19, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I never considered Rocky Horror to be science fiction


Hey, I think it remains the only science fiction horror show about transvestites from outer space ever made.  LOL, it is more a parody of science fiction than actual science fiction I guess.


JustDave said:


> I was never in a big city when it emerged


I was in Logan, Utah, not a big city at all.  Only went to a couple of the late night showings, and never participated but it was fun to watch the audience.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 20, 2022)

I'm not into modern science fiction with all of the computer graphics. I still like the corny science fiction of the 50's and 60's. They were fun to watch. I am so bored of all of those Star Wars movies. I am an original Trekker. Saw the first episode on September 8, 1966. The films of the 50's and 60's I liked were: The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms, The Fly (1958 version), The Blob (Steve McQueen), Village of the Damned (original version), The Time Machine (1960), The Day of the Triffids (original version), Voyage To the Bottom of the Sea (movie not the TV series), Journey To the Center of the Earth (James Mason & Pat Boone movie).


----------



## JustDave (Aug 20, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> I'm not into modern science fiction with all of the computer graphics. I still like the corny science fiction of the 50's and 60's. They were fun to watch. I am so bored of all of those Star Wars movies. I am an original Trekker. Saw the first episode on September 8, 1966. The films of the 50's and 60's I liked were: The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms, The Fly (1958 version), The Blob (Steve McQueen), Village of the Damned (original version), The Time Machine (1960), The Day of the Triffids (original version), Voyage To the Bottom of the Sea (movie not the TV series), Journey To the Center of the Earth (James Mason & Pat Boone movie).


I've seen all of those, and you named some of the best.  I still like modern Sci Fi.  I'm all for great special effects, but it seems like Hollywood doesn't think the story is really important anymore, and good Sci Fi depends on good stories.  If it has to be one or the other, I would say get rid of the special effects.  Good story telling is what made the original Star Trek series so good.  Yeah, they were flying all over the galaxy, but the story telling is what made it. 

Like you, I can't get into Star Wars at all.  It kind of bothers me because I don't understand what I must be missing, given the popularity of the whole thing.  I made it a point to miss the last three films.  I just get bored the whole time I'm in the theater, and I'm out the better part of a twenty dollar bill, plus gasoline.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 20, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> I'm not into modern science fiction with all of the computer graphics. I still like the corny science fiction of the 50's and 60's. They were fun to watch. I am so bored of all of those Star Wars movies. I am an original Trekker. Saw the first episode on September 8, 1966. The films of the 50's and 60's I liked were: The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms, The Fly (1958 version), The Blob (Steve McQueen), Village of the Damned (original version), The Time Machine (1960), The Day of the Triffids (original version), Voyage To the Bottom of the Sea (movie not the TV series), Journey To the Center of the Earth (James Mason & Pat Boone movie).


I love the original _Time Machine_! And have you ever seen this one? (Kind of hard to find, took me forever to find it on dvd.)



1967; if you've never had the pleasure of seeing it but have seen some of the other posters which are kind of lurid looking:



don't be put off, there's no scene like that in the movie, the female character never shows any cleavage, lol. It's really a great, science fiction film.


----------



## feywon (Aug 20, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> I'm not into modern science fiction with all of the computer graphics. I still like the corny science fiction of the 50's and 60's. They were fun to watch. I am so bored of all of those Star Wars movies. I am an original Trekker. Saw the first episode on September 8, 1966. The films of the 50's and 60's I liked were: The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms, The Fly (1958 version), The Blob (Steve McQueen), Village of the Damned (original version), The Time Machine (1960), The Day of the Triffids (original version), Voyage To the Bottom of the Sea (movie not the TV series), Journey To the Center of the Earth (James Mason & Pat Boone movie).


How about original Day the Earth Stood Still with Michael Rennie and Patricia Neal?


----------



## Bella (Aug 20, 2022)

Paladin1950 said:


> *I'm not into modern science fiction with all of the computer graphics. I still like the corny science fiction of the 50's and 60's. They were fun to watch. I am so bored of all of those Star Wars movies.* I am an original Trekker. Saw the first episode on September 8, 1966. The films of the 50's and 60's I liked were: The Beast From 20,000 Fathoms, The Fly (1958 version), The Blob (Steve McQueen), Village of the Damned (original version), The Time Machine (1960), The Day of the Triffids (original version), Voyage To the Bottom of the Sea (movie not the TV series), Journey To the Center of the Earth (James Mason & Pat Boone movie).


The new Star Trek movies leave me cold. 

I agree that science fiction films of the '50's and '60's were fun to watch. They still are. One of my all-time favorites is "The Incredible Shrinking Man" (1957) - Directed by Jack Arnold, who also directed "It Came from Outer Space" (1953), "Creature from the Black Lagoon" (1954), and "Tarantula!" (1955).







If you've never seen it, you can watch it here.  > https://archive.org/details/tism-1957

Bella


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 20, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


>


I remember when The Alligator People came out in 1959. It was part of a double bill with Return of the Fly, with Vincent Price. Lon Chaney Jr. in The Alligator People: "I'll get you Alligator Man! Just like I'd get any other alligator!"


----------



## MarkinPhx (Aug 20, 2022)

One of my all time favorite shows is the reboot of Battle Star Galactica. I know it is very polarizing with Sci Fi fans but I enjoyed it, even up to the end and am looking for the next iteration which is supposed to be in production. Overall I prefer TV series over movies only because I do enjoy being immersed in the world that is being presented and it is easier for me to do that on a TV series. Of course there are some movies I did enjoy and have stuck with me. One movie that I think is underrated is "Moon" starring Sam Rockwell. 

I enjoyed most of the Star Trek series. I am probably the only Trek fan whose favorite series was Enterprise. The shows theme is another story though. 

As far as Star Wars goes, I enjoyed the first three but didn't make much of an effort to get back into that world. I watched a couple of the new ones just to give them a chance but they are forgettable to me. Back when I played video games more I did enjoy a couple of Star Wars RPG games that I felt told a much better story than any of the movies. The games were dark and grimy with  ambiguous moral decisions to make. It is too bad that Disney will not make any movies based on The Knights of the Old Republic universe because I do think there is some great material in that world which would make a great movie or TV series but it is too dark for Disney. 

It is interesting for me to read what people consider to be science fiction. I loved the X-Files but never considered it a sci fi show. Many people I know do think of it as a science fiction show though. The great thing about science fiction is that it can be whatever you want it to be and there are so many variants of it so there usually is something entertaining for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 21, 2022)

JustDave said:


> I own the series, and as I said it takes a couple of seasons to hit its stride.  When I rewatch it, I usually skip the first season, and then part of season two.  The stories seem like cheap writing following long exhausted formulas.  Even after they are fully up and running, there are a couple of episodes I refuse to watch, because they are cheap ripoffs of stolen themes from other sources.  By season five, its on its way to being a 10 season phenomenon, and Anderson is replaced in the last two seasons.  The Goauld are gone, and the next battle for the universe faces an entirely different threat, which in my opinion could have been what the whole series was about.  Maybe not 10 seasons, though.  I never thought Anderson was particularly strong in the role, and I've heard other people that totally agree with you about him, although he never bothered me to a great extent.  I don't want to be pushy here, but I would encourage you to skip it all and start watching seasons 9 and 10.  Then you may want to go back to the early seasons just to critically watch the show evolve... or not.


I can't watch the wormy things, so if they are in any of the seasons before (or even in) 9 and 10, I won't watch. But thank you anyway. Do you feel the last two seasons set the stage for Stargate Atlantis? I really did like that team, something that's important to me and the actors were all new to me.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 21, 2022)

feywon said:


> How about original Day the Earth Stood Still with Michael Rennie and Patricia Neal?


That was excellent Feywon. I've seen it a couple of times.


----------



## Paladin1950 (Aug 21, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That was excellent Feywon. I've seen it a couple of times.


That movie (not the silly Keanu Reeves remake) is one of the top ten science fiction movies in film history in my opinion, along with, Forbidden Planet.


----------



## JustDave (Aug 21, 2022)

Bella said:


> One of my all-time favorites is "The Incredible Shrinking Man" (1957)


That one was a favorite.  I still remember one scene, where after shrinking and shrinking, he wakes up one morning, and everything is normal,  He walks out onto the porch to enjoy the day, and the camera pans back.  It turns out he's actually living in a little girl's doll house.  But then of course the doll house outgrows him, and things keep getting more complicated.


----------



## officerripley (Aug 21, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> One movie that I think is underrated is "Moon" starring Sam Rockwell.


Yeah!


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 21, 2022)

My all time favorite is, 2001, A Space Odyssey.  I loved it for a variety of reasons, right up to the very end of the film.  That ending moved me to tears.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 21, 2022)

What about Predator with Arnie? 

About the Star Wars comments....don't you see the irony of the Storm Troopers and the uniforms of the officers and the reference to Hitler and his Brown Shirts? He also had Storm Troopers in his "army", and that's what they were called...Storm Troopers.  He was also called Supreme Leader as was other evil leaders in the newer Star Wars movies. Lucas was making a statement from the very beginning and warning what will happen with evil (The Dark Side) in power, just like Hitler was a dark leader. The original The Day the Earth Stood Still was another warning that's been ignored by the masses.

These movies were very cleverly "disguised" as just movies but they had a deeper meaning...if you were really looking.


----------

